# New angels "popping" at surface



## Rex Tyrannus (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm new to angelfish, but not to fish. I have a 75 gallon, lightly planted tank that's about 2 months old. It's cycled, but I wouldn't call it established. 0/0/20 ammonia/nitrite/nitrate in ppm. 6.5 ph and almost 0 degrees GH. It's a blackwater tank, darkened with oak leaves and a little rooibos tea. All of my fish seem quite happy.

Yesterday, I bought 4 large angles (P. scalare) to accompany my 2 small angels, 40 neon tetras, 8 black phantom tetras, and 6 serpea tetras. Again, all the fish seem really healthy to me.

But the angels won't stop grazing on my duckweed. Even the little guys. They spend all day up at the surface, eating my duckweed, blowing bubbles, and making rather loud popping noises at the surface. All four of the big guys make the pops, I think. All six are constantly at the surface.

Their gills all look good to me, but. I don't know angels really well. They're probably the most sensitive fish I the tank, but my shrimp and snails are all okay.

Are these normal behaviors for angels, or is there a problem I should be looking for?

Thanks in advance,
-Dan

Edit: I have a rather heavy air pump pushing through a small air stone in the corner opposite my filter intake. I believe the water is quite oxygenated. Also, filter is a sun sun hw404b that says 500gbh on the box, but I don't believe it. More like 350 in my estimation.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello Rex, I dont think the "popping" is anything to worry about. Dose the "popping" happen when they are eat your duckweed? If so its probebly just air that they get in there mouth when they are eating you plant. I have an angel about the size of a sand doller (including his fins) and he make loud poppng noises during feeding time and when he thinks he sees something at the top of the tank.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I also don't think it is anything to worry about. Sounds like they are loving the new diggs to me.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... didn't know angels eat duckweed. Might have to move some of them into the duckweed infested tanks I have. I hate the stuff, no easy way to get rid of it...


----------



## Rex Tyrannus (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance. Indeed, two days ago, I caught them spawning. I figure they wouldn't do that if they were stressed.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

And you were worried...\\/


----------

